# Million letter campaign for FMS & CFIDS awareness



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was also posted to the Co-Cure emailing list:


> quote:Subject: ACT: Million Letter Campaign for FMS & CFIDS AwarenessHello,I would like to tell you about the Million Letter Campaign for FMS/CFIDSAwareness. This campaign was developed by a FMS sufferer to gain nationalrecognition of these illnesses. We all need to send a letter on May 1st,2005...just in time for FMS Awareness Day on May 12th. For moreinformation on this campaign & the addresses to send the letters pleasevisit: http://www.fms-help.com/letter.htm Thank you!!!Stacey KremelFMS Sufferer------------------------------


----------

